# Someone fires HUGE shot!!!!!!!



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

WOW is about all I can say!!! I want disclose the name of the sender of this AWESOME bomb because I only have his real name but I will give credit as soon as I find his CS name.

I live in a small town so it doesn't take much to blow us off the map and this package did just that. I will let the picture tell the story. "The Collection" by Johnny Walker with 4 top shelf scotches including the Red, Black, Gold, and the awesome Blue Label.

I would like to say THANK YOU to the sender of this incredible BOMB. The folks on this board always amaze me with their generosity.

DJP from NJ THANK YOU for this wonderful gift!!!I am a BIG scotch fan and this will be very much enjoyed:al :tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy Sh%t!!!!! :dr :dr


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice :dr :dr :dr


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Holy Sh%t!!!!! :dr :dr


Thats what I said out loud in my Post Office in front of a elderly lady buying stamps. :r :hn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Holy Smokes! That is a nice bomb! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

That's one hell of a bomb!!! :dr


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice bomb. Enjoy!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm gonna guess you just got hit by a snowy bomb.

Nice one! Are those full sized bottles?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Yup, you were snowy bombed...

01038555749847533898


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

RJT said:


> WOW is about all I can say!!! I want disclose the name of the sender of this AWESOME bomb because I only have his real name but I will give credit as soon as I find his CS name.
> 
> I live in a small town so it doesn't take much to blow us off the map and this package did just that. I will let the picture tell the story. "The Collection" by Johnny Walker with 4 top shelf scotches including the Red, Black, Gold, and the awesome Blue Label.
> 
> ...


Well, since the cat is out of the bag I will admit to the bomb. You said you never tried blue before so I decided to send an assortment of JW scotch....

and mr. Greerzilla those are not full size bottles... If it was that would be some bomb....


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

It's some bomb anyway. That's still one heck of a shot. Sorry to blow your cover.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

<insert exploded face here> incredible. snowy, you're on a mission, man...a mission of mass destruction. so many people have been rendered emotional as a result of your doings. we are left bare and vulnerable by the work of your hands.

job well done. blue label is like candy.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I'm gonna guess you just got hit by a snowy bomb.
> 
> Nice one! Are those full sized bottles?


:r that was my guess
great job snowy


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes it was the man Snowy. All I can is still say WOW. I cant say THANK YOU enough. Snowy you are the man. :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> I'm gonna guess you just got hit by a snowy bomb.
> 
> Nice one! Are those full sized bottles?


They are 200ml each. Perfect size to share with a friend. :al


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

nice hit snowy. keep up the good work.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

awesomeness from snowy! :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

AWESOME FRIGGIN HIT. WTG! 

Ring Guage bump given on this baby. :tu


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice hit snowy! Way to knock a man down!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ME LIKES!!!!! Well, technically, I have no idea what that is... technically!:tu


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nice hit!

I hear that Johnny Walker Blue is good on stains!  


ATL


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice hit!! WOW!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Now that's a bomb:dr :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DANG.....that is nice.:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

oh my goodness.:dr Enjoy


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

That is a great collection and way to try them all out.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Most excellent!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I think Snowy was going for the shock and awe effect and he succeeded. :dr :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow.

Just in time for the weekend. What a hit. 

I love scotch and those are some great ones.... Enjoy Robert.:al


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow! That's one hell of a bomb.


----------

